# 8/25/13 Futurama "Fanarama" marathon



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

Comedy Central are running a 10 show marathon of episodes of Futurama chosen by viewers starting at 6pm EST <14 mins at time of writing, the guide over at tivo.com has the "New" flag for those episodes (just like my cableco DVR).

If you have a SP for new episodes, don't be surprised to see a bunch of re-runs mixed in.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Doh! This wiped out all of the actual new episodes I had due to my KAM limit. Oh well.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

That was annoying. I had PREVIOUSLY deleted all of the no-guide-data reruns, then they showed up again when they had new guide data (fan #10, fan #9, etc).. and I was hoping they might have some cast intros or pre-commercial bits or something.. nope.. (only ended up recording I think 2, FFing and deleting).


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Didn't mess me up but I went through my Todo list because I was going on a trip


----------

